# Audio Welle in großer Auflösung



## Robin92 (11. Mai 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich brauche für eine Werbeplane eine große Audio Welle wie im Anhang.

Allerdings muss das Bild ca 20K Mal 8K Pixel groß sein, wie mache ich das am besten?


Einfach vergrößern geht natürlich nicht, dann wirds pixelig.


mfg

robin


----------



## chmee (11. Mai 2010)

In welcher dpi-Zahl wird die Werbeplane denn bedruckt? Ansonsten, zieh es mal auf 20.000x8.000px auf und nimm Weichzeichner und Nachschärfen, um die Kanten wieder zu stabilisieren. Bei einem Schwarzweiss-Bild sollte es kein größeres Problem sein, es wieder scharf zu kriegen. Es ist ein abstraktes Motiv und Niemand wird Dir übelnehmen, wenn das Ergebnis nicht mehr dem Original entspricht.

mfg chmee


----------



## Robin92 (11. Mai 2010)

Das versuche ich mal, die Plane ist 200cm mal 60cm bei 250dpi.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (12. Mai 2010)

Hi,
schonmal dran gedacht die Welle zu vektorisieren um die Welle zu skalieren. DIe Unschärefen kannst du dannach ja wieder hinzufügen.

Gruß


----------

